# Selecting which video to not record



## DrWho453 (Jul 16, 2005)

This isn't a big deal but it is something I noticed Sunday night. Because of the game sunday, everything was off by 30 minutes so BB8 was going to run into the 9pm slot. My problem was that I had two recording set to record on my series 3 at 9pm. The 4400 and Mystery and actually my series 2 was also recording the 4400 but that is in my bedroom now and I forgot at the time that was seasond passed on there.

So anyway, I had told BB8 to extend 30 mins longer knowing that the 4400 could be recorded later that night. Well instead of canceling the 4400, it tried to cancel Mystery. I finally realized I need to move the priorities around to make the 4400 cancel. I think it would be nice if in a situation like this you could choose from the screen which one you want to cancel instead of having to go around and change the priority setting.

Also it was a good thing I checked back later before the second airing of the 4400 came on because the tivo had not scheduled it and when I checked the history it said it would not record it because it had been recorded in the past and it had the wrong title on it, yet the season pass had the correct title for the later version and should have recorded automatically instead I had to manually select it in the season pass to get it to record. Not sure what the deal was on that. 

Anyway just thought it would be nice feature to have so if both tuners are recording you could choose which one to cancel for the new recording without having to use the season pass manager


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Agree +1


----------

